# Bald Eagle



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Much to my surprise i saw a beautiful, mature bald eagle flying parallel to I-70 near the Urbana exit this afternoon. I grew up in northern Michigan and saw them all the time. I was just surprised and pleased to see one around here. Didn't know there was a population.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I saw one very near the Scioto up both of 36 in late February. It was the first I've seen down here.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I see eagles all the time on the scioto, Delaware lake and Alum creek. Just saw one last Saturday on alum


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saw one on the Scioto today!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I see them all the time around Hoover and Alum


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I see them all the time at Paint Creek and Rocky Fork lakes and also once in awhile at Deer Creek.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I've seen them at the Oshay marina. Yesterday I was taking zoom pics of the nest at Highbanks but it just looks like a bunch of sticks piled in a tree.


----------



## iskey (Mar 29, 2014)

That's awesome, I didn't realize bald eagles were in the area. I'll have to start bringing my camera along with me while fishing this year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I know of 8 Eagles nest in Delaware co. also 12 Osprey nest. Have a pic of 5 young eagles in one tree below Delaware res.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

There's a nesting pair here in Lancaster at a local park. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Had one fly over me last july on the big walnut while fishing, that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea theres a nest in the 3 creeks area to close to bixbey road... and there use to be one thats nested between the quarries and sciota at 104/71


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I dont kow where the nest is but ive seen a mature eagle and what i thought was an osprey at buckeye over the last two yrs. I cant wait to here the cry of a loon. I heard tale of a great snow owl over the winter.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

There's a nesting pair at deer creek. Seen them serval time last summer out on the boat fishing


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

at least 3 nests in the Knox Lake area ...
sitting on my pontoon at the dock a couple years ago, an eagle swooped down and picked a fish out of the water 50 yards from me


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jshbuckeye said:


> I dont kow where the nest is but ive seen a mature eagle and what i thought was an osprey at buckeye over the last two yrs. I cant wait to here the cry of a loon. I heard tale of a great snow owl over the winter.


Either last year or the year before i seen anf herd a loon on buckeye. Was cool,brought back memories of me and grandpa in canada! 
And i have also seen an eagle out there,but its 7\8 yrs ago flying over leibs...


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

I live near Utica and have a breeding pair that nest by one of my stands it makes for some good viewing when the hunting is slow ,or maybe I'm not seeing any deer cause I'm watching them all the time.... I watched one of them grab a good sized ground hawg one time and throw it in in the air 3 times grabbing it each time just as I heard the thud of it hitting the ground, picked it up and carried it to the nest. I was speechless and still not sure I believed what I saw 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Kind of hard to see. You would be surprised to know how close to downtown this guy lives. 


















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip - I have seen the one at buckeye a couple times. My son was with me both times so he got to see it also which was pretty cool.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This is the best shot I could get of the Highbanks nest, using a 30x zoom.


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

We saw our first alum bald Eagle on the beach last night. Was so amazed I didn't get my phone out in time to take a picture. The loons are crazy at alum this spring. I had to be careful not to hook them. They kept diving around the boat and coming up on the other side 20 seconds later. It sounds like Canada up there. Pretty neat.


----------



## ieatwildlife (Mar 23, 2014)

I work up past Marysville a lot and I have seen a pair off and on for a couple years now. Beautiful birds


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I always see them fishing around the tangy near highbanks. I saw a GOLDEN eagle last year which was freakin sweet. Thing was massive!


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> Yeah I always see them fishing around the tangy near highbanks. I saw a GOLDEN eagle last year which was freakin sweet. Thing was massive!


Didn't think there were any golden eagles this far south...would be a great thing to have a presence here!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

I found the nest at Hoover last year. The coolest thing I have seen. I was fishing looked up in a tree and seen one setting there. Started looking around and the nest was right behind me.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, those are amazing pics. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

gonefishin 50 said:


> I found the nest at Hoover last year. The coolest thing I have seen. I was fishing looked up in a tree and seen one setting there. Started looking around and the nest was right behind me.


Those are awesome pictures! I was trolling around in the northern pool one evening at Hoover last summer and had one swoop down and grab something out of the water, maybe 20-30 yards from me. I really wish I could have got a picture at the very least but it happened so fast and I was just in awe. I don't think most people can truly appreciate the idea of one unless they experience it in person. I always knew they were around Hoover but had never seen one myself and it was awesome when I did.


----------



## joerisner2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

See them a lot around killdeer near the reservoir I have seen up to 4 of them at once last gun season driving. They where just sitting asking the edge of the refugee you can see a couple bug nest from the road. You can go to youstream.com and watch live feed off a nest she has a few baby's the guy at work has been watching it fit a few years now.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Believe it or not I saw two flying together while I was wading the Tangy. Idk if they were fighting or mating but they were at each other pretty good. First time I'd seen a bald eagle since 10 years ago at Mosquito Lake.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ranger pointed one out to me at B/D Metropark a few weeks ago...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

OnTheFly said:


> Yeah I always see them fishing around the tangy near highbanks. I saw a GOLDEN eagle last year which was freakin sweet. Thing was massive!


Probably a juvenile bald. They don't get their white feathers until they mature to around 5 years old. I've seen a few juvies around.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I live on the Tangy in Clintonville. We have big trees, river, wetlands, rabbits, feral cats, etc...it's only a matter of time. That nest in my picture was approximately 4X6 feet in size. One of these days you'll see one cruising over The Shoe during a Buckeye game.


Perfect solution to feral cats 

And coyotes? I'm sure their pups are on the menu. Adults may be a bit too large and mean for an eagle?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We see them on every creek last couple years, even in urban area's. Me and pasta and Streamstalker saw the biggest one I've ever seen south of columbus, think it as eating a dead carp

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Last spring at Hoover was in a cove late evening in the northern basin and had this one land in a tree by me. Just sat and watch me, was a neat experience.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

They are becoming more common all the time. Here is one of my best pics, near Frankfort in 2012.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Probably a juvenile bald. They don't get their white feathers until they mature to around 5 years old. I've seen a few juvies around.


I was thinkig the same until I got close. It looked larger than any bald eagle I had ever seen. I have seen a ton of balds (juvenile and adult) up in Michigan where I summer. There are goldens in ohio although very rare. Saw it on a stretch I fish frequently and was only in the area once.


----------



## Buckeye5 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have seen the eagles at Buckeye many times. Pretty sure they have had a nest on the south side the last few years. My wife and I have seen both adults and juvenile eagles many times in the last couple years. They are beautiful birds and such a welcome site to see when we are on the lake.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Eagles are nesting at Hoover now.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

I live near Marion. Last week I was going out to my truck and heard an unusual bird call. As I scanned the area I found a Bald Eagle sitting on the fence about 25 feet away from me. By the time I got my cell phone out and ready to take a picture, it was gone.


----------



## fishstudent (Jul 20, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> I live on the Tangy in Clintonville. We have big trees, river, wetlands, rabbits, feral cats, etc...it's only a matter of time. That nest in my picture was approximately 4X6 feet in size. One of these days you'll see one cruising over The Shoe during a Buckeye game.


You're dead on brother. I've seen one on two occasions flying over the Tangy when I was driving north on 315 just north of Antrim. Talk about "distracted driving"...


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Actually got to see one yesterday just outside of Granville. I've seen nests before up on Lake Erie, but had never seen one actually on the nest. Very cool!


----------

